# (moi, toi, etc.) non plus / aussi / si



## mon.aqu

Est-ce que c'est bien si je dis à mes eleves que l'expression "non plus" veut dire "aussi" en proposition negative? Par exemple dans l'interrogation suivante: "Vous ne l'aimez pas non plus?, l'expression "non plus" veut dire "aussi".

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## itka

C'est l'idée, mais je n'aime pas trop ta formulation "non plus veut dire aussi"... Parce qu'en fait, ça veut dire exactement le contraire ! 

J'aime le chocolat
- Moi aussi (je l'aime)

Je n'aime pas le chocolat
- Moi non plus (je ne l'aime pas)

Je crois que le mieux est d'expliquer que dans les deux cas, l'interlocuteur est d'accord avec la personne qui parle.

Comme tu l'as dit :
en proposition affirmative : moi aussi
en proposition négative : moi non plus

Dans le cas d'une interrogation, même distinction entre affirmation et négation :
Est-ce que vous aussi, vous aimez le chocolat ?
Est-ce que vous non plus, vous n'aimez pas le chocolat ?


----------



## mon.aqu

mais dans une interrogation-negation comme: "Est-ce que vous non plus, vous n'aimez pas le chocolat ?", l'expression "non plus" ne veut pas dire "aussi"? c'est-a-dire "est-ce que vous aussi, n'aimez pas le chocolat?"


----------



## itka

mon.aqu said:


> "est-ce que vous aussi, n'aimez pas le chocolat?"



"Non plus" veut dire "aussi"... dans une phrase négative
"aussi" veut dire "non plus"... dans une phrase affirmative


----------



## meltem

Bonsoir,

j'entends les français repondent "moi aussi" a une question gramatiquement negative comme "j'aime pas les chats", il ne faut pas y repondre "moi, non plus"? Quand on dit "moi non plus". Merci.


----------



## Ploupinet

A une négative, on doit répondre "moi non plus" en effet, les français que tu as entendus font une erreur très grave en disant moi aussi


----------



## FranParis

Les deux se disent:

Je n'aime pas les chats - Moi aussi, (je n'aime pas les chats).

Je n'aime pas les chats - Moi non plus, (je n'aime pas les chats).


----------



## meltem

Merci. Donc, alors c'est une faute que les français font beaucoup?


----------



## itka

FranParis said:


> Les deux se disent:
> Je n'aime pas les chats - Moi aussi, (je n'aime pas les chats).(???? )
> Je n'aime pas les chats - Moi non plus, (je n'aime pas les chats).



Tu crois qu'on peut dire ça ? 
Je n'ai pas mes bouquins sous la main, mais je doute fortement que ta première phrase soit correcte !
 En tous cas, je ne dirais jamais, jamais, une chose pareille... ça m'écorche les oreilles !


----------



## FranParis

Je suis d'accord pour les oreilles, mais je ne vois pas d'autres arguments contraires...


----------



## itka

Il me semble vraiment que c'est incorrect d'un point de vue grammatical... mais là, je n'ai pas de preuves, maintenant...

Edit : j'oublie toujours le TLFI.
Voici ce qu'il en dit :


> "[moi] aussi : ne s'emploie que dans les phrases affirmatives; lorsqu'il y a négation, on dit *non plus que*; aussi, cependant, peut subsister dans des tours fam. : ,,moi aussi, je ne suis pas de votre avis"`



Bon, fortement déconseillé, donc.


----------



## gvergara

FranParis said:


> Je suis d'accord pour les oreilles, mais je ne vois pas d'autres arguments contraires...


En tant que "non-natif", je ne voudrais pas m'immiscer dans une affaire tout à fait francophone, mais.... je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait répondre _moi aussi_ à une phrase négative. C'est inexpliquable d'autant plus que _moi aussi_ est justement censé être la réponse appropriée à une phrase affirmative. 

Gonzalo


----------



## Ploupinet

D'accord avec toi Gonzalo, en plus d'après le TLFI, il s'agit là d'un "tour familier", que je comprendrais ici par... Une expression employée par un jeune enfant faisant encore certaines erreurs de langage


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

On l'entend pourtant tous les jours, pas dit seulement par des jeunes enfants qui font encore des erreurs de langage ! 
Bien sûr, à la négative "moi non plus" est encore (et heureusement) plus fréquent.
Ensuite, on a aussi des libertés poétiques inverses, du genre "je t'aime / moi non plus" !


----------



## Calamitintin

Oui mais ça comme tu dis, c'est un effet de style. Personnellement je n'ai quasiment jamais entendu ne...pas+moi aussi, à part peut-être chez de très jeunes enfants, et comme j'en connais pas beaucoup... ^^. C'est peut-être une spécificité marseillaise de plus ?
++
Cal


----------



## seohyun_bumhuyen_93

Salut
 " Je n'aime pas le froid. Et toi? - *Moi non plus*, j'adore le soleil
my professeur affirme que je ne peux pas utiliser *Moi si* pour remplacer *Moi non plus* 
mais je ne suis pas pour cela
Mecri d'avance


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Tu peux dire "moi si", mais soit seul soit suivi de quelque chose qui confirme que tu aimes le froid, pas qui dit l'inverse comme ici "j'adore le soleil".


----------



## Chimel

Pour l'exprimer de manière plus générale:

si A exprime une idée négative ("je n'aime pas...", "je ne suis jamais allé à..."):
- B confirme, est d'accord -> moi non plus
- B infirme, n'est pas d'accord -> moi si
(En Belgique, nous disons plutôt "Moi bien" dans ce dernier cas. C'était considéré comme un belgicisme, mais il me semble l'entendre de plus en plus en France, peut-être davantage dans le Nord. Est-ce que vous pouvez le confirmer?)


----------



## Reliure

Chimel said:


> (En Belgique, nous disons plutôt "Moi bien" dans ce dernier cas. C'était considéré comme un belgicisme, mais il me semble l'entendre de plus en plus en France, peut-être davantage dans le Nord. Est-ce que vous pouvez le confirmer?)


 Personnellement avant de lire ton intervention , j'aurais ouvert de grands yeux si on m'avait répondu : " _Moi bien_." !
J'imagine donc que cette expression n'a pas encore gagné la moitié sud de la France.


----------



## tilt

Chimel said:


> (En Belgique, nous disons plutôt "Moi bien" dans ce dernier cas. C'était considéré comme un belgicisme, mais il me semble l'entendre de plus en plus en France, peut-être davantage dans le Nord. Est-ce que vous pouvez le confirmer?)


_Moi bien_, je ne connais pas plus que ma presque voisine, Reliure

Mais je voulais ajouter qu'on peut répondre _Moi oui _avec le même sens que _Moi si_, dans un tel contexte.


----------



## seohyun_bumhuyen_93

Je pense qu'on ne peut pas moi oui dans phrase négatif


----------



## tilt

On ne peut pas répondre _oui _à une question négative, c'est exact, mais la question posée ici ne contient pas de négation. C'est la phrase qui la précède, qui est négative. Je pense même que si le questionneur formulait explicitement sa question en pareil cas, il dirait _Je n'aime pas le froid. Et toi, est-ce que tu aimes le froid ?_
D'où le _Moi oui.
_
C'est répondre_ Moi non _qui serait ambigu, parce qu'en omettant _plus_, la personne ne marquerait pas le fait qu'elle abonde dans le sens de celui qui a posé la question.


----------



## Chimel

Merci, Reliure et Tilt. Je note donc que _moi bien_ reste un belgicisme.

Je pense qu'il est dû, comme souvent, à l'influence du néerlandais et aussi à l'utilisation de _bien_ dans un sens "d'opposition positive" par rapport à un énoncé négatif précédent (car je suppose qu'une phrase comme _Je n'aime pas le chocolat noir, mais bien le chocolat blanc_ ne vous choque pas?).


----------



## tilt

_Bien _est à prendre dans le sens de _bel et bien_, alors.
Un tel usage est effectivement tout à fait courant.


----------



## TitTornade

Chimel said:


> (En Belgique, nous disons plutôt "Moi bien" dans ce dernier cas. C'était considéré comme un belgicisme, mais il me semble l'entendre de plus en plus en France, peut-être davantage dans le Nord. Est-ce que vous pouvez le confirmer?)


 
Salut,
En Gaume française (= la Lorraine ), je n'ai jamais entendu "moi bien" non plus


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

Dans cette phrase, devons-nous utiliser "toi aussi" ou "toi non plus" ? : 
"Roh, ce n'est pas vrai, pas toi ! Gérard joue toujours les trouble-fête, tu ne vas pas t'y mettre toi aussi (non plus) !"

Merci.


----------



## anne-kate

bonjour,

"Roh, ce n'est pas vrai, pas toi ! Gérard joue toujours les trouble-fête, tu ne vas pas t'y mettre toi aussi !"


a-k


----------



## proyoyo

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## becky7852

bonjour,

j'ai une petite question.

A: Je pense que c'est trop tard pour faire quelque chose.
B: Moi aussi. / Moi non plus.

Je dois choisir laquelle?* Moi aussi* ou *moi non plus*?


----------



## padampadam

*Moi aussi*

La phrase A est affirmative ==> moi aussi
Si la phrase est négative (ex : je ne pense pas que...) ==> moi non plus


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour,

Est-ce que "Moi de même" aussi fonctionne dans ce cas ?
A: Je pense que c'est trop tard pour faire quelque chose.
B: Moi de même.

Merci d'avance


----------



## janpol

"moi de même"convient en effet.
"moi aussi" et "moi non plus" expriment que B est d'accord avec A. Mais il pourrait aussi penser le contraire :
A : je pense que nous pouvons partir.
B : pas moi / moi pas.
A : je n'ai pas confiance en lui.
B : moi, si.


----------



## captainkeyes

Bonjour tout le monde.

- Je pense que non.
- Moi aussi / non plus. (?)

[…] la réponse est "moi aussi" ou "moi non plus"? […]

Merci en avance


----------



## JClaudeK

_"Je pense que non."_
Le verbe est à la forme affirmative, donc il faut répondre par "Moi aussi."


----------



## buketturk

Bonjour,

_La preuve de sa fécondité : nous quittons la terrasse sans plus avoir peur de la détresse qui nous talonne, nous partons, pleins du désir de vivre, même affamés, même pouilleux, sous ce ciel qui, lui, ne demande jamais aux pauvres pourquoi ils ne sont pas riches, *eux aussi*. _(source : Méditerranée Lever du soleil - Vie d`Adrien)

Dans cette phrase, selon vous, l'auteur a voulu dire "non plus" ? (= ... pourquoi les pauvres ne sont pas riches -eux- non plus.)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Bezoard

Le sens est bien que "eux aussi" (les pauvres) pourraient/devraient être riches.


----------



## Yendred

D'accord avec Bezoard. 
Peut-être une formulation différente de la phrase pourrait vous aider à comprendre le sens :
_...ne demande jamais aux pauvres pourquoi ils ne sont pas comme les riches, eux aussi._


----------



## buketturk

Merci !


----------

